# Athearn F3 Engine Maintenance



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

I have what I believe is an Athearn F3 diesel engine, but I don't have the original box and I don't know for sure. The seller told me it was an F3. It is a diesel (B&O) in the modern 1940s deco style. 

Is there a way I can determine this, or are all Athearn diesels portraying this era F3 by default? I believe this model is of a more recent vintage. It is not like the Athearn diesels I had as a kid that used the rubber bands. 

Are there any scans available of the original instructions with details on maintenance? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You really need to post pictures with the body on and off!
That will answer a lot of questions to get you a good answer to yours!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Pics will tell the story here. One way to date an engine is based on the couplers it comes with. If it has horn hooks it is prolly no newer than early 90s and if it is knuckles then it is mid 90s and newer.

Athearn releases different engines at different times, just because the engine is of a 40's prototype does not mean that it was not build reciently. I dont know when Athearn released the F units last but it may be new it may be old. Also is it a RTR or a Blue box kit, and if it is a BB kit does the box have a steam engine or a Santa Fe diesel on it (if you do have the box that is)

Massey


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll post pics later. I can't tell you anything about the box or the couplers, because it was purchased second hand, it is not in the original box, and I have no idea if the couplers are original. (They are the cheaper couplers, not the Kadee couplers that I prefer). As I mentioned, it is a newer model than the rubber band-drive Athearn B&O I had as a kid in the early 1960s. The body looks identical but the guts are clearly more contemporary. (Trucks and bottom frame are black, as opposed to the dull silver color of my old rubber band engine). It is a lighted unit, BTW. I'll post pix this evening. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Update:

No pix yet, but I took the body off and on the inside top of the body it says F7A.

Does that narrow it down?


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, hopefully the pix will appear.

Apparently, this is an F7A engine. (That's what is molded into the plastic on the inside top). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK that is an older Blue Box kit engine. They are pretty simple machines and also very reliable for the most part. The engine needs a cleaning I can see that. The carpet fibers on the wheels and axles can and will cause problems, the gears could use some light oil on them, and a little here goes a long way. There is a popular and almost required mod with the electrical pickups and that is to remove the weight, remove the tang that goes from truck to truck on top of the motor. Once that is gone solder a wire from the front truck to the motor tab and the rear truck to the motor tab. The truck side of the solder joint should be on top of the metal tab that sticks up where the tang touched. This will give you a good positive connection at all times. Oh and make sure you leave a little slack in the wires to allow the trucks to rotate.

As for the model of the cab I cant say trust the printing on the inside. Most of the full bodied engines used the same basic parts from one engine model to the next keeping production costs down. This means your model could be an F3 but because the F3 and F7 share similar bodies, Athearn could have used die parts from an earlier run of F7s on the F3 molds. If you can give us a snap of the body we could tell what series engine is is better. It looks like an "F" unit based on the 4 axle trucks.

Massey


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I cleaned the wheels with alcohol at Athearn's suggestion (running on track) and removed carpet fibers and cat fur with tweezers. I didn't mess with oiling because it seemed to run smoothly afterward. Been running it around my tree since Christmas eve (see attached pic). After the holidays, I'll get it professionally serviced. Thanks all and Happy New Year!


----------

